# Doesn't Like Feliway?



## Celador (May 12, 2011)

We wanted to get some Feliway spray to help with trips to Vet's and also because we're going to be taking Cookie to a Cattery while we go on our honeymoon!

So, we decided to give it a bit of a trial on a blanket, to see if it would have any affect. Sprayed the blanket. No real change. She didn't use the blanket much before and she didn't go near it after.

So, out of interest, we sprayed her favourite spot on our 2nd sofa. This is the spot that Cookie always goes to. We have our sofa, she has hers  But since it's been sprayed, she won't go near that sofa. She hasn't sat on it ONCE since spraying, compared to previously, where she'd sleep there at least once a day.

Do some cat's react negatively to Feliway? or are we perhaps using it incorrectly in some way?


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

was she there at the time? it has alcohol which lots dont like - it does say to not let kit/cat near for a bit...dunno? 
my cat liked it


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

May be worth trying Pet Remedy & is a plug in. Sold at Pets at Home £15 for diffuser (presume it comes with a refill), £15 for 2 refills, at Pet Vet Care Online. Online Veterinary Supplies Direct To Pet Owners Without Prescription, or by phone on 01803 612772. It's based on things like valerian. Saw it advertised in Your Cat mag but don't know if it works!


----------



## Celador (May 12, 2011)

broccoli said:


> was she there at the time? it has alcohol which lots dont like - it does say to not let kit/cat near for a bit...dunno?
> my cat liked it


She wasn't there at the time .... I don't know how long feliway lasts, but she's not sat there now for about a month after spraying.

It's actually kind of nice, because she comes and sits with us more than she used to. But she also now sits on the floor or a kitchen chair much more often and completely avoids the sofa we sprayed.

We could try some sort of plug-in, but we wanted to spray a blanket that we'd put in the cat carrier for her when going to Vets and going to Cattery in a month. But if she avoids feliway it doesn't seem like a good idea anymore!


----------



## brianmf (Aug 9, 2011)

I just asked the same question in another thread because our Russian Blue (Sam) also seems to dislike Feliway. He is a very 'smell sensitive' cat and sniffs at everything to check it out. Even when he's sitting on your lap, if you go to stroke him, he wants to smell your hand first.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

You could always just try catnip spray, she'll end up being all loved up she probably wont even realise your not there


----------

